# YeeHaww Moose Hunting trip in the morning



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck! We head north next thursday!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Good luck and we want pics when you're back.
Have a stiff drink to sleep.


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

You a lucky ducky (OneidaStealth). 3 weeks in the bush. Nice!!


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome Im leaving in the morning for newfoundland. Good luck are you taking the bow


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Exciting!! I feel the same way before opening weekend for rifle! We have 2 bull tags for Northern Ontario WMU's!

Have fun and Be safe!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck and have a great time.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Remember ! What happens at camp SWAMPDONKEY stays at camp SWAMPDONKEY !!! Unless its game, but beware photo's are fair game too !!! :wink:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

So the beater-bus, SUV-towing-ATV brigade will be headed up highway 11 the next couple of weeks then hunh? The OPP like to sit on the level crossings just north of Bracebridge. Fair warning


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Have fun out there!


----------



## jdgator (Jul 23, 2012)

i ran a shop just at the top of the hill when you leave North Bay. i use to love watching all those rigs head up the road. i have seen some pretty scaring looking things. i have seen tires fall off a trailer, boat come off the top of a bus roof, wood stove welded to the bumper of a camper, and so many more interesting things.

have fun guys and be safe!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope to go up to canada moose hunting or caribou hunting sometime. Goodluck and 3 weeks sounds like a decent amount of time.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

All the best guys , wish I could be so lucky . Be safe !


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

We're back no moose in freezer although we called a few in none presented an ethical shot. A lot of wolves and one night the northern lights were breathtakingly beautiful. We packed up tents friday in a snow squall that lasted from moose camp (northwest of thunder bay) till we hit wawa about 500 miles in the snow  had a great time a great trip and am home safe life is good now it's time to deer hunt !!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

oneida any trip hunting is good fresh air and a new beard lol lol lol


----------

